# Peter Capaldi (INF*?)



## Gashu (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey all,

I've been watching and reading some interviews with the current Doctor, Peter Capaldi and am trying to type him (although I'm talking about the actor himself, not the character of the Doctor). Everyone seems to have had a go at typing Tennant and Smith, but I've seen no speculation on Capaldi so far! He strikes me as very INF, although I can't quite be sure if he is Perceiving or Judging.

I have lots of reasons for guessing he might be one of these types, I'll write them up if anyone is interested! 

Thoughts?


----------



## great_pudgy_owl (Apr 20, 2015)

Gashu said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I've been watching and reading some interviews with the current Doctor, Peter Capaldi and am trying to type him (although I'm talking about the actor himself, not the character of the Doctor). Everyone seems to have had a go at typing Tennant and Smith, but I've seen no speculation on Capaldi so far! He strikes me as very INF, although I can't quite be sure if he is Perceiving or Judging.
> 
> ...


Several places type him as ENTP and the Doctor he plays as INTP (MBTI in Fiction, the Typology Forum, etc). I can see him being other types - but I tend to think Ne is one of his strongest functions.


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

I rather think low Fe.

He has that general amiability that comes with Fe, he seems to pause and/or look down (go inside himself) when answering questions in depth (Ti), and in one instance, he had to 'fire up' a costar on "The Musketeers" (make him livid) so he could access emotional intensity himself, which seems like a low-order Fe move (when the costar demanded to know why Capaldi "treated him like that," Capaldi said, "Because I knew it would work with you, and you gave me what I needed").

I rather think ISTP. While he's (again, low-order Fe) playful in interviews, I have never seen much Ne from him as a person.






(I'm open to NTP... but I'd need to see an interview where he pulls a Martin Freeman, Robin Williams, or Jeff Goldblum.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

Gashu said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I've been watching and reading some interviews with the current Doctor, Peter Capaldi and am trying to type him (although I'm talking about the actor himself, not the character of the Doctor). Everyone seems to have had a go at typing Tennant and Smith, but I've seen no speculation on Capaldi so far! He strikes me as very INF, although I can't quite be sure if he is Perceiving or Judging.
> 
> ...


Pod'Lair has read him as a Zai'nyy - that is INTP correlate.


----------



## Gashu (Feb 12, 2014)

Oh wow, just logged in again and didn't expect there to be any replies, so it's awesome to see the speculation! He comes across as a pretty private guy so it is difficult to type him. I actually found an interview a while after posting this question which is interesting and offers a bit of insight into him as a person...albeit from a third-person perspective... but I can't yet post links. Dang! 

I know he's also pretty active in events such as the Women's Rights march and the Science March last month so he has a passion for supporting causes he believes in, and actively taking part in them. I would have typed him as INTP, but I was under the impression that INTPs didn't _tend_ to feel strongly enough about things to really bother investing so much effort into them (such as appearing in huge social gatherings). I could be totally wrong about this though! 

He also seems to have this tendency to look like he wishes he was anywhere BUT in an interview when you watch him in shows such as the Graham Norton Show (watch him when other people are being spoken to, the poor guy looks like he just wants out!), hence me being pretty convinced he is an introvert-type rather than extrovert. 

Well, that's enough of my Capaldi-ramblings! It's such a shame he's leaving


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

Looks like he's having fun to me. 






Watched a bunch of interviews.

Still think Sensor + Fe.


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

I watched a ton of interviews.

ISFJ.

Extremely likeable / pleasant, but also a little reserved with unfamiliar interviewers. Excellent Fe use (his interaction with fans at various Comic Cons support this; he's really there for them, he makes them feel appreciated, liked, and cared about), but his emphasis is entirely on sensory reality / his experiences / details / things the fans want to hear (about shooting, etc) much more than intangibles (low N focus).

He's a lovely human being and it's wonderful to see him using his Fe to make the Doctor amiable in his final season.


----------

